# JessEm vs Rockler Router Table, Fence, and Lift



## twiltscout (Nov 11, 2021)

Trying to decide between the JessEm Ultimate Excel II Package Ultimate Excel II Package ** CURRENTLY BACK-ORDERED ** - JessEm Tool Company and Rockler Phenolic Router table with ProMax Fence, Basic Stand, etc Rockler Phenolic Router Table with ProMax Fence, Basic Stand, Dust Bucket Kit and Pro Lift - Rockler packages. Any insight will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Honestly I wouldn't buy either. They are way over priced . Unless you have money to burn why not just make a decent sized table? You can certainly make one with all the bells and whistles for far less.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

My route took me to building my table and customizing that then I bought the top, in my case Woodpecker's with a JessEm lift. The table I built allowed storage and excellent dust collection. But every person has their own ideas, this worked for me.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a Rockler lift for my 1617 in a Rockler table with fence. Happy with the table, but not the lift. Sold it cheap. It kept slipping and I could never count on it. Tried the fixes they suggest, but still slipped.
After selling it I bought a Triton TRA001, which has a built in lift. $260 or so on Amazon. It is another full hp stronger, has great dust collection, a safety interlock I like when changing bits, top adjustment. Splurged for Woodpecker mounting plate drilled for the Triton. Very happy with the combination. Rockler also makes aluminum plates now for the Triton that also have the twist lock inserts. I suggest you consider this combination rather than a separate lift.

I have semi enclosed the Rockler steel table with the composition top. If I were doing this now, I'd make a cabinet for the top with some drawers to store bits and stuff in. I like the rockler split fence a lot.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @twiltscout , welcome to the forum.

Like Tom, I am also a Triton fan. no need for additional lifts...

Keep your system simple and easy to use.


----------



## twiltscout (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you all, I'm now researching the Triton and leaning toward Tom's idea of the Rockler table and fence.
I've been reading posts on this forum for a couple weeks and continue to be impressed with the amount of quality information, the patience shown to answering what could be considered "dumb" questions, and the way folks disagree in an agreeable way.
Thanks again,
Tyler


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

twiltscout said:


> I've been reading posts on this forum for a couple weeks and continue to be impressed ... the way folks disagree in an agreeable way.
> Thanks again,
> Tyler


Yup, that is a really nice thing to run into at a time when so many people seem to be going out of their way to be disagreeable. I also think a lot of us oldies have developed the heart of a teacher.


----------



## findingYOUphoria (Nov 15, 2021)

I did a ton of research, even driving out of my way to see the Kreg, Rockler Pro, Jessem's in person. I almost bought the Rockler Pro, But was so glad I took the time to go look at the Jessem II R Masterlift (red/black more pricey) but it is built so much better. I spent the couple extra bucks as this is a longer term investment and something I have wanted for more than a decade. I got the table that went with my Harvey saw and bought the pro fence from rockler. I like the set up.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @findingYOUphoria


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @findingYOUphoria 

I am more of an impulse buyer than a researcher. hahahah. Just been lucky so far in my choices.....


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

The lower end Rockler lift slips because there's no lock and just uses a rubber washer compressed to hold it in place, and it wears out very quickly. 

The Rockler Pro lift can cost almost $500 dollars after you purchase the extra insert plates, and if in a cabinet you'd have to keep opening the door to lock and unlock the lift.

The best buy for long term investment is the Incra II as it comes with all of the extra insert plates, which are held in place with magnets, so you don't have to worry about losing screws when changing plates, and it locks from the top of the table. This lift is also has adjustable mounting blocks that allow it to accept almost all routers that can be detached from their base.


----------



## wrobertdavis (Feb 27, 2021)

twiltscout said:


> Trying to decide between the JessEm Ultimate Excel II Package Ultimate Excel II Package ** CURRENTLY BACK-ORDERED ** - JessEm Tool Company and Rockler Phenolic Router table with ProMax Fence, Basic Stand, etc Rockler Phenolic Router Table with ProMax Fence, Basic Stand, Dust Bucket Kit and Pro Lift - Rockler packages. Any insight will be appreciated. Thanks


The Jessem lift is superior. Even better is the incra Jessem lift with vented plates to pull dust down at the bit. I wouldn't put much value in the opinions that recommend based on their judgement of whether something is overpriced. I owned a triton router for years. Then I upgraded to Milwaukee router motor, Incra Jessem lift, and sawstop cast iron router extension wing. I adapted the rockler dust box. The whole setup is a level of accuracy, repeatability, and smoothness that is superior to a homemade table with triton router.


----------



## Vegasrider (Nov 18, 2021)

I have the Jessem RouterLift ll mounted on an ironwood table installed as a wing on my tablesaw. I have made several router tables but this is the first with a lift. Previously I had routers mounted to baseplates which resulted in me doing all the lifting to change bits. Of course I spent hours crafting the plates, tables, and plate mortises too. Saved $ over retail. Not handy for changing or adjusting bits. After moving and establishing my retirement shop I realized I didn't want to make that effort again.
The Jessem is specific to the router. Mine is for the Hitachi. The tolerances and machining are tight, sharp, and clean. The router lifts square to the table throughout its range. I can change bits while the router is in the table. It was half money compared to the Jessem Masterlift ll. I love this tool. I'm sure it will meet my home shop needs. I truly felt I got my money's worth.


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a MCLS ? cast iron table extension on my table saw with a 3 1/4 Freud router. Only thing I'd change is to buy the wooden table extension instead of the cast Iron. The table saw gives you a lot more mass for doing edges on 5'+ boards without tipping. I don't mind pulling the router and mounting plate up to change bits and set depth. It gives me just a little more time to think about my setup before I start.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Have you considered any of the Incra router tables?https://incra.com/tables_stands-free_standing_table_tops.html


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> G'day @twiltscout , welcome to the forum.
> 
> Like Tom, I am also a Triton fan. no need for additional lifts...
> 
> ...


James, that looks like a square router plate much like the old Oak Park plates. I’ve been looking for those for several years. If I may ask, where did you obtain it? Thanks.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @wrobertdavis


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

TWheels said:


> James, that looks like a square router plate much like the old Oak Park plates. I’ve been looking for those for several years. If I may ask, where did you obtain it? Thanks.


Yes that is an Oak Park plate. I have several of them for table and hand held use. Bought them from Oak Park ( Bob and Rick) many years ago.

There have been some posts recently of members wanting to sell Oak Park plates. A search of recent posts should help there....It is an Oak Park table as well...


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

Bought the Jessem and installed in the Rockler table. Couldn't be happier. The Jessem is one quality accessory for anyone routing.


----------

